# Cooper Basin-Blackwater 3-28



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Once again, fishallyear and I hit Blackwater. We launched at 2pm and went upriver to Cooper Basin. Conditions were warm with a light breeze and I was pumped! Well, that quickly changed. The wind rapidly increased from the SW and it became quite challenging. As the sun began to set the wind calmed down. All in all we managed a couple of keepers each. Great afternoon. Water temp was 67 and fish were caught on Trick worms. We also threw Spinnerbaits with no luck.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet I bet that was a good time.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanted to mention that it was great meeting Brian and Orville out there. Brian has been fishing this area since he was a kid and gave us some great tips. They were closing in on their limit and had 8 keepers. Watermelon Red Senko was their weapon of choice.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, heading that way this morning hoping for some luck...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch guys! Good report!


----------

